# suggestions for Highland units?



## benjaminb13 (May 8, 2008)

HI guys
My wife and I pland a short 3 night stay at the highlands in- 1br
Ive never been , but have heard that some of the 1 br units are really suites-
Any suggestions on how I can make sure I get the 1 br? 
Also - which rooms I should request with the best views?
Thanks Tuggers, I know ou will apull through for me-


----------



## Divot (May 8, 2008)

*The 312 Club*

My sales guy way back when, convinced me to buy unit 312. Have since purchased more points in Sedona and stay at the HI as much as anyone on this board. Have stayed in 313, 314, 315 - all great! If you can get an ocean view townhouse, try to get 439, 440, 441. All of the 1br units are suites - no locking interior doors. Same is true with the townhouses. Anything other than a garden view is fine, but TRY TO GET on the TOP FLOOR. 408 and 422 are nice also. 219 has a nude deck 

Make sure you hit the owner's party for some free wine and grub.

Divot


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 9, 2008)

I was just there and we had 225 which was a 1 bedroom townhouse- end unit with a great view from the upper level. I remember the salesperson say 223 had a great view.  This was considered a horizon view- not full ocean, but still very nice.


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 10, 2008)

From what I hear the best rooms would be the townhouse with ocean view- I
Is it best to request this through HVC or should I call highland directly


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 12, 2008)

Divot said:


> Make sure you hit the owner's party for some free wine and grub.
> 
> Divot



Typically what night is the owners party?

-TJ


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 12, 2008)

Divot said:


> 219 has a nude deck
> 
> 
> 
> Divot



OK I'll bite. What do you mean by "nude deck"? Nude as in the wood is unfinished and the deck needs stain or varnish? Or nude as in topless sunbathing? 

-TJ


----------



## Divot (May 16, 2008)

*Nude Deck - Owner's Party*

I know what you're all thinking....no the owners DON'T have wild (nude)parties in some select units. 2 different topics here. Hyatt hosts nice wine & cheese parties in condo 318. Generally once or twice a week, 4-6 ish. Grab some free wine and a snack before heading out to dinner. Last time I was there I met some great Hyatt owners from HI, Aspen, Beaver Creek, Tahoe and Sedona. Unit 422  directly upstairs is also a great choice to stay in. Ask the front desk at check-in for the time and dates if its not in your check-in package. No hard sell from the Hyatt folks in case you're wondering. 

The Nude decks are in the top Spa Suites on the north-end of the resort. Great Point Lobos views. As I recall, #218, 219 and 2 others. They have total privacy and you can actually get rid of your tan line on these decks with full privacy from the other units. These are unique decks that have sliders off the master with lounge chairs.

The only problem may be the actual sun (or lack of).

Just heard today about the new location in Orlando next to the Grand Cypress. It will share the amenities of the hotel.

Happy travels,

Divot


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 17, 2008)

should I call Highland and request choice of unit way ahead of time or wait until a month or so b4 check-in.


----------



## Denise L (May 17, 2008)

We'll be there in July. I called a few months ago to request a unit, but I called HVC, not the actual resort. I think you can call anytime. I will probably call the resort a couple of weeks prior to checking in, just to confirm.


----------

